# U$-Mexico Border Convergence



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 11, 2016)

http://www.soaw.org/border/weekend-program/#schedule

*Friday, October 7*


Vigil at Eloy Detention Center, 12:00pm-2:00 pm
Opening and Welcome at Hotel Americana in Nogales at 639 N Grand Ave, Nogales, AZ 85621 (United States) & Nogales (Mexico), 6:30pm-8:00pm
Concert at Hotel Americana in Nogales (United States) & Nogales (Mexico), 8:00pm-10:00pm
People of Color Space: either informal meet-up or healing space in Tucson, (time & location TBA)
Concert in Tucson, Arizona at Hotel Congress from 7pm to 11pm, a benefit for No More Deaths. For all that are interested, including People of Color Space participants, and those unable to travel past the Border Patrol checkpoint to Nogales (time & location TBA)
*Saturday, October 8*


Veteran-led march in Nogales (Sonora/Arizona), 8:30am-9:30am
Rally at the border wall in Nogales, 9:45am-11:45am
People of Color & Youth Space Workshops, Break-Out Groups, and Plenary in Tucson throughout day (exact times & locations TBA)
Workshops at Hotel Americana in Nogales, Arizona (United States), 1:15pm-7:50pm
Workshops in Nogales, Sonora (Mexico), 1:15pm-7:50pm
Interfaith Ceremony at the border wall & candlelight vigil, 6:30pm-8:00pm
Cross-border concert, 8:00pm-10:30pm
*Sunday, October 9*


 _¡No Más! No More! & Presentes, _musicians, protest, and art at the border wall_,_ 9:00am-3:00pm
*Monday, October 10*


Vigil for José Antonio Elena Rodríguez (time & location TBA)
Celebration – Day of Indigenous Resistance (time & location TBA)


----------

